# Red Bellies



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Red bellies are found on old school, ww-1, and ww-2 vehicles, I just finished the Arizona, and I painted it to match the actual vehicle. Red bellies seem to have been the norm back in the day....


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Identification, anti-fouling, or just to look good for the military, its the way of the Navy....


----------

